# Incubator Too Hot



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi everyone. New to incubating eggs. I currently have 12 Rouen duck eggs.

A thermometer, which I'd previously thought to be accurate, turned out to be far from it. On day 1, when I believed my eggs to be at 99.5, they were in fact somewhere around 104 for approximately 15 hours. I realize this is of course far too hot.

I corrected the temperature using multiple different thermometers. 

Do you think these eggs have any chance of making it, or did I certainly botch this? Curious about your thoughts.Thanks in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a long time to be that hot. The only way you'll know for sure is at the first candling. 

I won't say it's not possible because it is possible that one or more survived. 

Please holler back after the first candling. I'd really like to know if they survive.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

brewcrew1 said:


> Hi everyone. New to incubating eggs. I currently have 12 Rouen duck eggs.
> 
> A thermometer, which I'd previously thought to be accurate, turned out to be far from it. On day 1, when I believed my eggs to be at 99.5, they were in fact somewhere around 104 for approximately 15 hours. I realize this is of course far too hot.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! Multiple thermometers are always a good idea.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's a long time to be that hot. The only way you'll know for sure is at the first candling.
> 
> I won't say it's not possible because it is possible that one or more survived.
> 
> Please holler back after the first candling. I'd really like to know if they survive.


I candled them today, at what would be six days. Of the 12, I can see spider-esque veins in about 10 of them. 

I'm assuming if the heat had been fatal on day 1, I wouldn't be seeing veins on day 6? Or is my logic flawed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think they might have survived. I'm surprised you didn't see heart beats or didn't you look for them?

This is great news though. And something new we've learned about how tolerant the eggs can be in early incubation with high temps.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I think they might have survived. I'm surprised you didn't see heart beats or didn't you look for them?
> 
> This is great news though. And something new we've learned about how tolerant the eggs can be in early incubation with high temps.


New to this. Is the heartbeat pretty obvious? 

Here is a photo, if it's worth anything.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes and know. If you watch the blob you should see the heart beating but you have to be looking for it. 

The first time I saw it I nearly dropped the egg. 

We need one of our duck people to critique where the development is in that egg. I only raised Guineas and chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent a note to Dan to take a look.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The egg is alive. If it had died from the over-heating four days ago you would not see veins. Your reasoning is sound. Once the heart stops the veining breaks down quickly to the point the veins can no longer be seen. From your post you have 10 viable eggs-fantastic! And movement is not always obvious; I no longer look for internal movement as the presence of veins tells that the eggs are living.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes and know. If you watch the blob you should see the heart beating but you have to be looking for it.
> 
> The first time I saw it I nearly dropped the egg.
> 
> We need one of our duck people to critique where the development is in that egg. I only raised Guineas and chickens.


*All bird eggs develop about the same as far as appearance. If you showed a Robin egg being candled on day 3 with no object to give away its size, people would/could take it for a duck egg further along in development. You needn't have owned a specie in order to state whether it is developing or not. So what you know of guinea and chicken development can be applied to other specie eggs.*


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *The egg is alive. If it had died from the over-heating four days ago you would not see veins. Your reasoning is sound. Once the heart stops the veining breaks down quickly to the point the veins can no longer be seen. From your post you have 10 viable eggs-fantastic! And movement is not always obvious; I no longer look for internal movement as the presence of veins tells that the eggs are living.*


Thank you for your expertise! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I sent a note to Dan to take a look.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's what we're here for. That and just messing around.

Thanks, Dan. I knew you'd know for sure.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

brewcrew1 said:


> Thank you for your expertise! Greatly appreciated!


*You are welcome. What kind of ducks are they? Rouen-I looked back at your first post. I have call and muscovy ducks. Both ducks are currently brooding; the call duck started today. The call duck is very small with a huge clutch. I'm debating whether or not to pull some of the eggs and put them in the incubator. If I can catch her off the nest tomorrow I'll examine the eggs to see if they are all warm. If some are cold I pull them for the incubator.*


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *You are welcome. What kind of ducks are they? Rouen-I looked back at your first post. I have call and muscovy ducks. Both ducks are currently brooding; the call duck started today. The call duck is very small with a huge clutch. I'm debating whether or not to pull some of the eggs and put them in the incubator. If I can catch her off the nest tomorrow I'll examine the eggs to see if they are all warm. If some are cold I pull them for the incubator.*


Hi! Just candled my Rouen duck eggs on Day 14. 

Of the 12 I purchased, 2 never showed anything. I'm assuming they were not fertilized. The other 10 were progressing nicely -- veins and lots of movement.

However, today there was an egg with a pretty obvious blood ring. While I realize that things like this happen, I'm curious if this is a sign of a larger issue? If it's just one egg, oh well, but I'll be really disappointed if this is an issue that spreads/ starts occurring in more eggs. Any advice/ insight would be wonderful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it becomes more than one then I would look back to the excess heat in the early going. 

Some never fully develop and die in the shell. It's just one of those things we accept. I'm hoping this is a one off for the remaining eggs. 

Please keep us posted. This is a learning experience for all of us.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It seems with each batch of eggs there will be one or two that form the dratted blood ring; it happens and normal. But, as Robin points out, when other eggs form the ring it's time to check out everything having to do with your incubator.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> *All bird eggs develop about the same as far as appearance. If you showed a Robin egg being candled on day 3 with no object to give away its size, people would/could take it for a duck egg further along in development. You needn't have owned a specie in order to state whether it is developing or not. So what you know of guinea and chicken development can be applied to other specie eggs.*


A ‘Robin’ egg.....  sorry sorry carry on.... gotta love autocorrect sometimes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You have really saved up during your hospital stay. Keep them coming. All we can do is laugh.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

“Ewwww that’s new and SCARY!!!!”


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love when they do that.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

brewcrew1 said:


> Hi everyone. New to incubating eggs. I currently have 12 Rouen duck eggs.
> 
> A thermometer, which I'd previously thought to be accurate, turned out to be far from it. On day 1, when I believed my eggs to be at 99.5, they were in fact somewhere around 104 for approximately 15 hours. I realize this is of course far too hot.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone -- 

I'm on day 21 today (of an expected 28).

I've been quite religious in monitoring the temperature since the beginning. I seemingly have had good progress, but I feel odd all of a sudden. Many of the eggs have veins, but almost look to have black 'clotty spots' in them. Also, many of the eggs appear to have quite a bit of space... more than I anticipated with an air sac. I am able to see movement in most, but no physical features (ie. a bill) in any of them.

What are your thoughts? Are we in a position to hatch in a week? I'd like to be aware of any surprises before the kids...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, I've never hatched duck eggs before. Let me see if I can round up a couple who have. You already know I'm pulling for things to work out here.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

brewcrew1 said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> I'm on day 21 today (of an expected 28).
> 
> ...


*What you see may not be what I see. Please post pictures of the eggs being candled from the side; not from the rounded end.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow! Could you post more pics?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! Could you post more pics?


X2 and waiting.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> X2 and waiting.


Sorry for the lag. 

Here are a few pictures of a couple of the more 'abnormal' eggs. I've been able to see movement in the eggs in these photos, but they're not close to the photos I've seen online for Day 21. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

brewcrew1 said:


> Sorry for the lag.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of a couple of the more 'abnormal' eggs. I've been able to see movement in the eggs in these photos, but they're not close to the photos I've seen online for Day 21.
> 
> ...


Wow, so neat!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My guess is that first one has died. The other two I'm torn on. You still have seven days to go.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Is there writing/marks on the shells? I would carefully discard these eggs. The movement you see is likely caused by gasses building up in the decaying eggs. With a living egg at this stage, the border between the air cell and the embryo forms a crisp line/edge; should that line lose its crispness the embryo has died.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Having this number of eggs DIS indicates an incubation problem. Recheck your thermometers. My incubator has a fan and the temperature is kept at 37.9-38 degrees celsius. Rarely do I have duck eggs die after the first week.

Are you misting the eggs? Here in Tennessee the humidity is crazy high some day and always humid. I never mist as it causes water to build up in the air cell and the embryo drowns as soon as it internally pips.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi everyone! Had 6 of my eggs hatch today.

They are quite active and healthy! Couple of questions.

When can I begin moving them out of the incubator? They are moving quite a lot, even pecking at the incubator glass, and I’m worried some might get caught on the heating element. Feels like a move might be in order.

One other thing, and this is quite embarrassing — I bought the wrong food. I bought the medicated kind. I can’t go out and buy the right stuff because it’s Sunday. Is there a natural substitute in the intirim?

Thanks!


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

My 


brewcrew1 said:


> Hi everyone! Had 6 of my eggs hatch today.
> 
> They are quite active and healthy! Couple of questions.
> 
> ...


My humidity sensor is going off the charts as well — up to as high as 90. Worry that could get dangerous.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Having this number of eggs DIS indicates an incubation problem. Recheck your thermometers. My incubator has a fan and the temperature is kept at 37.9-38 degrees celsius. Rarely do I have duck eggs die after the first week.
> 
> Are you misting the eggs? Here in Tennessee the humidity is crazy high some day and always humid. I never mist as it causes water to build up in the air cell and the embryo drowns as soon as it internally pips.


^


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> My guess is that first one has died. The other two I'm torn on. You still have seven days to go.


^


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dude, you're freaking out. LOL

Yeah, take them out. And congrats on getting that many to hatch after what happened.

Not sure how quickly ducklings want to eat but it's three days for chicks. If you have other adult poultry you can use theirs until you get the right food. Or you can use dry cat food. Just get out there and get what they need as soon as possible.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Dude, you're freaking out. LOL
> 
> Yeah, take them out. And congrats on getting that many to hatch after what happened.
> 
> Not sure how quickly ducklings want to eat but it's three days for chicks. If you have other adult poultry you can use theirs until you get the right food. Or you can use dry cat food. Just get out there and get what they need as soon as possible.


Ha! I’m sorry man. I owe ya a beer.

Can’t imagine what having kids is like...

Appreciate all the help.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Ducklings are eating drinking by the second day after hatch. They can go the three days if necessary, but I provide food and water right away. I did not sell my muscovy ducklings that are now three days old; fat mom has a hard time keeping up with them. They're eating everything they can find. And fast. I won't be running these babies down to catch.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm happy to read that so many hatched. This had to be a really stressful time for you too. Heck, on this side of the monitor it seems to have been dragging on.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm happy to read that so many hatched. This had to be a really stressful time for you too. Heck, on this side of the monitor it seems to have been dragging on.


You’re telling me! I work with kids who are quite excited about the prospect of ducklings. Definitely added to the stress.

I also keep fish — so I’ve got fish flakes, mealworms, bloodworms, crickets.

Would any of those work for an interim food?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The mealworms, bloodworms and crickets but they won't be enough for a balanced diet. 

Check something, what is your feed medicated with? I have to do some digging because I don't quite remember but it seems that feed with one medication is bad for duckling.s


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I went looking and only one place said feeding amprolium to the ducklings is bad. You could start them on the medicated feed but switch them as soon as possible to non medicated.


----------



## brewcrew1 (Apr 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, I went looking and only one place said feeding amprolium to the ducklings is bad. You could start them on the medicated feed but switch them as soon as possible to non medicated.


Copy that! Thanks for going the extra mile for me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's why we're here and to swap fish stories. And hey, I'm just excited that that many hatched. A pic would be nice. (hint)

Amprolium is a Niacin blocker so you really do want to get them off it as soon as possible. Or you could be lucky and it's one of the other medicated feeds that doesn't have amprolium in it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Any updates?


----------

